# How about a six pack after work???



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## irontime (Oct 24, 2002)

just what the hell type of board do you think this is!!??  


btw, love the cool zombie pic thingy you've got goin'


----------



## Tboy (Oct 24, 2002)

Their gay....


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Their gay....


Every one of them!! Especially the ones with those chains! Oh yeah, they must be from texas all right.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 24, 2002)

second one from the left has a nipple ring to prove it.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Their gay....


Insecure males


----------



## I Are Baboon (Oct 24, 2002)

I am assuming this pic was taken about 30 seconds before their circle jerk.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Insecure males



But, at least Im not gay.


----------



## david (Oct 24, 2002)

For a second when I saw the title, I was going to say a six pack after a grueling leg workout but then I saw that and said, "definitlely not that type of six pack after legs!  

Cute Butterfly!


----------



## Stacey (Oct 24, 2002)

I'll take a six pack Butterfly!! 

WOW THEY ARE HOT!!! 

And You Guys are Just Jealous!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 24, 2002)

What the hell is wrong with nipple rings!!!!!


----------



## Tboy (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I am assuming this pic was taken about 30 seconds before their circle jerk.



Ya know,  After having a closer look I think you be right.


----------



## Tboy (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by BjUaFyF *_
> What the hell is wrong with nipple rings!!!!!


----------



## The Berg Master (Oct 26, 2002)

lol...


----------



## Fade (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> 
> And You Guys are Just Jealous!


I'm not jealous of a bunch of gay guys.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_



silly people again I re-iterate that it is amazing how many women find guys with peircings absolutley mesmerizing.......


----------



## w8lifter (Oct 27, 2002)

I'll just take this one...I don't wanna be greedy


----------



## bigss75 (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Oh yeah, they must be from texas all right.



only steers and queers come from texas and they dont look like no steer to me


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 27, 2002)

Question...why are sooo many guys insecure...I'm a guy, definately not gay, and can say with confidence they look great!  What's up?

And before I forget...what's wrong with the beeds bro....maybe it's just his style....

I'm probably gonna take some punishment for the post but I'm ready.................I think


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Question...why are sooo many guys insecure...I'm a guy, definately not gay, and can say with confidence they look great!  What's up?
> 
> And before I forget...what's wrong with the beeds bro....maybe it's just his style....
> ...


Butt are you  ready for this...







He,he...I hear ya!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 27, 2002)

Butterfly, Mrs Tank says great job........................


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Question...why are sooo many guys insecure...I'm a guy, definately not gay, and can say with confidence they look great!  What's up?


It's just a joke that started awhile back.


----------



## Fade (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> 
> 
> only steers and queers come from texas and they dont look like no steer to me


Whoa there buddy boy. I think you're confused. That thin Colorado air is getting to ya.


----------



## lean_n_76er (Oct 27, 2002)

The guy second from the right, looks like a juiced up Kramer (from Seinfeld)


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Insecure males



Ouch.     We are not insecure.  We just call them like we see them.


----------



## Dero (Oct 27, 2002)

Psssst,Badger, don't be so defensive... 
That's what she's looking for!!!
Gotta be nonchalant  about the whole thing!!!


----------



## Badger (Oct 27, 2002)

OK.  I'll try to be a little more sensitive next time.


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> 
> Whoa there buddy boy. I think you're confused. That thin Colorado air is getting to ya.



  Bigss!!!!

What's up Bigss!?!?!!


----------



## david (Oct 27, 2002)

I thought the one W8 picked looked like a shorter version of the Rock.....


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 27, 2002)

lol I must say I agree with the "fit freak"


----------



## Fade (Oct 28, 2002)

BJ, as I posted before...the gay thing is a joke started awhile back.


----------



## Fit Freak (Oct 28, 2002)

BJ...thx for the support bro!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> BJ, as I posted before...the gay thing is a joke started awhile back.




Really!!! Oh my Im so embarrased

























.....lol.......I picked up on the joke bud


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> BJ...thx for the support bro!!




no prob buddy!


----------



## butterfly (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> BJ, as I posted before...the gay thing is a joke started awhile back.


A really really bad and very old joke


----------



## Scotty the Body (Oct 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> A really really bad and very old joke



Hehehe, yes we're just kidding Fit Freak, They're not all gay, just the ones better looking than me!  

Oh and the one with the nipple ring, he's really gay, look at the stretch marks around his mouth!   
He's walking bull legged to!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Oct 28, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Tboy (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, It's all in good fun.  The guys are just jealous that Butterfly is not posting and drooling over their pics.


----------



## nrp (Mar 17, 2006)

*this is bigger*

this looks biggerView attachment 22095


----------



## lioness (Mar 17, 2006)

thanks butterfly!

faces...aren't _my_ type...

but...

*bodies...*


----------



## clemson357 (Mar 19, 2006)

I will never understand how any self-respecting man walks into a piercing parlor and says "I'm here to get my nipples pierced."


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Mar 19, 2006)

How about a six shooter after work? So I can shoot every one of them frickin' frooty loops 

If I walked in a gay parade like that one with a bunch of dudes who had their shirts off you'd call me gay too....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 20, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I will never understand how any self-respecting man walks into a piercing parlor and says "I'm here to get my nipples pierced."


 

Which one did you like the most.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 20, 2006)

I like my six packs topped with a couple of jugs of milk.


----------



## katt (Mar 20, 2006)

Now that's a six pack that I can enjoy!!!


----------

